
Electron Caught On Film For The First Time - nickb
http://www.scientificblogging.com/news_releases/electron_caught_on_film_for_the_first_time
======
whacked_new
I knew this was going to appear here and I came here just to upmod it.

This is so cool, I'm almost high from seeing it!

------
phaedrus
Not a single mention in the article of the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle
and how the light affects the electron!

------
qvtqht
Next step: Electron porn.

~~~
mercurio
How about showing two electrons sharing the same state? We could call it
"Forbidden Lust".

------
goodgoblin
When I first read this headline, before my mind fully processed it, I half
expected it to be some kind of political scandal or police brutality video.

------
lg
If this is for real, let's see them film an electron during a double-slit
experiment.

